# New Bodybuilder is set to make big impact



## BobBB (Nov 24, 2005)

There is a new man about to hit the BB scene, called Guy Shaffer he is from South Africa Durban I think. Not many pictures of him yet but I am sure there will be. He looks great, everything I am trying to become. Fantastic delts bis and tris on him, looks like a beefed up Warren! What do you think of him? any of you guys out there got any more information about him? Id like to hear what you think of this extreme end of BB. If any of us need inspiration to take our BB to another level this has to be it.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

looks like tim belknap in the last pic!! pretty bloody massive but not my cup of tea


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

He aint ansome but he sure is big!!! Those delts are unreal, as big as his head!!

For pure size he is a goliath, I wouldnt want to grow that big, you wouldnt be able to buy any clothes! lol

Fair play to him though, a lot of hard work gone into that physique.

SD


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

^^^^^The bottom pic above definately looks photoshopped imo. Here are a few more I found. Alot of talk that his pics were photoshopped on other forums.


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

BobBB said:


> There is a new man about to hit the BB scene, called Guy Shaffer he is from South Africa Durban I think. Not many pictures of him yet but I am sure there will be. He looks great, everything I am trying to become. Fantastic delts bis and tris on him, looks like a beefed up Warren! What do you think of him? any of you guys out there got any more information about him? Id like to hear what you think of this extreme end of BB. If any of us need inspiration to take our BB to another level this has to be it.


That's just sick IMO, not my cup of tea at all, way too big.

You look better IMO, seriously.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Maybe they are not photoshopped....I just found this one.. Even if they are real I definately dont think he is aesthetically pleasing. He has a 50 inch blocky waist and his chest looks very small in comparison to the rest of him..


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I saw this guy in the back of musclemag magazine a few months ago. He truly is a mass freak!

He's only 26 or something isn't he?..........

I believe we have entered a new age of bodybuilding recently. When Ronnie Coleman retired and Jay Cutler took his reign as MR.O, espesially now that Dexter Jackson has become MR.O.

I believe the judges are in favor of the leaner more defined "smaller" guys now rather than the mass monsters. I think its possible to look too big and therefore less pleasing to the eye.

Therefore although this guy is still young and will deffinetly have a big career in bodybuilding I do not believe he will make it to the top.

Just my opinions.

GHS


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

what a beast but he kinda reminds me of marcus ruhl interms of freaky size and as we all know marcus ruhl won the crowds but not the shows as this guy will im sure, zeus is quite right he aint asthetically pleasing- that said i am in awe of him cos he is a fu8king beast


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

hats off but what a big mean fvcker.

i bet he has to walk sideways through the hotel door..


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

is he your mate bob?


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

laurie g said:


> is he your mate bob?


lol


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I'll be happy when I'm that big! :thumb:


----------



## bogue (Sep 15, 2008)

monster!!

just seen this on another forum about him

Saw him on facebook, 25 years old from South Africa.

This guy can definitely turn pro!, need to see the quads and back though.

I emailed him asking for his stats:

Im 5ft9 and my weight is 292 pounds and im 9% fat. I stay as lean as i am in the photos al year round. Dont go higher that 9% fat.

These measurment are all cold.

Chest is 57 inches

Arms is 22 3/4 inches

quads is 31 inches

Calves just under 20 inches

forearms are just under 17 inches

waiste now is 34 inches

*PENIS is 3 inches*

*BALLS weigh 2 grams*


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

There are loads of pics on his myspace page if anyone wants.

Waist is too blocky but the rest is great IMO.

J


----------



## BobBB (Nov 24, 2005)

Good comments guys, I guess we will have to wait and see if he is all Photoshop ( it dont look like it though) Whatever he could make to big time for sure. Still think he looks great though , imagine him when in condition! Unbeatable.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

LOL have you seen his myspace?!

I've never known someone to love thmselves so much. Yeah he's huge, good on him, but not aesthetically pleasing IMO.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Hes deffo a mass monster, not pleasing to the eye imo

All them photo's and not one smile:huh:


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

bogue said:


> monster!!
> 
> just seen this on another forum about him
> 
> ...


 f.u.c.k me thats some big c.o.c.k and balls


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Interesting my space, guys huge, did you see the twosymbols at the end of the pictures? Masons symbols werent they?

SD


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

to me he looks really unhealthy


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, thick comes to mind.........lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

BobBB said:


> Good comments guys, I guess we will have to wait and see if he is all Photoshop ( it dont look like it though) Whatever he could make to big time for sure. Still think he looks great though , *imagine him when in condition! Unbeatable.*


Unbeatable when competing against who?? The top pros in the sport??


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

I dont like the look,

I like the flex wheeler, kevin levrone type of physique.

Each to their own though!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Wow, thick comes to mind.........lol


thats not nice to call him thick hacks....he might be vey intelligent:laugh::laugh:


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

I'd be surprised if he lived much past 55....


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

:laugh: :lol: :bounce:thats not nice to call him thick hacks....he might be vey intelligent


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

JakeJ16 said:


> I'd be surprised if he lived much past 55....


Why?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

OK, I forgot this was a UK board for a min.

We dont use thick like that here, although I would know what someone was talking about if it was said in a certain context.

Our words for that are slow, off, short bus, dense, retard, unintelligent, backward, simple, and some others.


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Why?


'Cos of all the roids he's pumped into himself.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

There's no proof steroids shorten your lifespan


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

still hasnt got the beastyness of ruhl tho


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> There's no proof steroids shorten your lifespan


lol you're joking right


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> There's no proof steroids shorten your lifespan


Yeah I know, but they obviously do a ton of damage.

My step dad's mate died at 60 from taking them, and he as no where near that big.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

bizzlewood said:


> lol you're joking right


No



JakeJ16 said:


> My step dad's mate died at 60 from taking them, and he as no where near that big.


Lol what did he actually die from? What did it say on his death certificate?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

why would they??


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> There's no proof steroids shorten your lifespan


 exactly right mate why is the same not said about zack khan or stuey cos looking at the stats stueys a lil bigger but no one has questioned his longevity? or any other big beast? steroids dont kill directly theres no proof


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

It's just increased levels of testosterone right?


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

laurie g said:


> exactly right mate why is the same not said about zack khan or stuey cos looking at the stats stueys a lil bigger but no one has questioned his longevity? or any other big beast? steroids dont kill directly theres no proof


Yeah but they can cause heart and kidney failure, higher risk of cancer etc etc....

If they were safe, everyone would be taking them.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

JakeJ16 said:


> *Yeah but they can cause heart and kidney failure....*
> 
> If they were safe, everyone would be taking them.


PMSL, where's the evidence?

Like John Romano said "If you're a healthy adult they'll kill you, if you're sick they make you better" or something along those lines


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

JakeJ16 said:


> Yeah but they can cause heart and kidney failure, higher risk of cancer etc etc....
> 
> If they were safe, everyone would be taking them.


Which anti-steroid rag do you work for?

This is uneccessary scaremongering with absolutely no evidence to back it up.


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> PMSL, where's the evidence?
> 
> Like John Romano said "If you're a healthy adult they'll kill you, if you're sick they make you better" or something along those lines


Yeah but it's not just that is it?

There's also a load more side effects like....

Hair loss (most bb's are bald), gyno, high blood pressure, acne, mood swings, depression, facial puffiness, kidney stones....The list goes on!

Plus you look like a bag of **** when you come off them when you're older.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

JakeJ16 said:


> Yeah but they can cause heart and kidney failure....
> 
> If they were safe, everyone would be taking them.


 not true ABUSE of gear can potential increase cholesterol and heart size - but excersise also causes enlargement of the heart anyway- lets look at the " steroid related deaths" andreas munzer- wasnt steroids paul demayo infact i cant think of a direct steroid linked death- it useully nubain addiction, and other class a drugs show me where there has been a death from steroids.

why isnt everyone doing- hmm well most poeple are who compete in bodybuilding and i certainly dont seed rove of bodbuilders keeling over. the stigma of steroid through the power of media has been hyped and truth distorted from actuall fact.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i have been using then for 20 years and still going, not had any of the above stuff.... yet!!


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

text book side effects bud did you get that from an anti steroid hand book-?


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

how many folks have died of baldness fgs!


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

laurie g said:


> text book side effects bud did you get that from an anti steroid hand book-?


No, it's just what i've been told.

IMO, bodybuilding should be a natural sport, everyone should compete equally and faily without the use of steroids.

Take the **** all you want, but that's just MY OPINION.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

JakeJ16 said:


> No, it's just what i've been told.
> 
> IMO, bodybuilding should be a natural sport, everyone should compete equally and faily without the use of steroids.
> 
> Take the **** all you want, but that's just MY OPINION.


it is a natural sport (for small people) PMSL


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

JakeJ16 said:


> Hair loss (most bb's are bald)
> 
> *Name them then because most bodybuilders I can think of have hair or shave their hair off.*
> 
> ...


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

Pithead said:


> how many folks have died of baldness fgs!


If you read what I said properly I said....

There's also more side effects, like baldness.... :whistling:


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm not into that kind of big either.

Must have good symmetry and remain within reasonable boundaries where mass is concerned.

The images in the first post, the guys face looks a bit too flabby. The rest of his body looks like a low bf% yet he has more on his face than one would expect.. I don't know really, just an observation.

I believe the pics are slightly photoshop'd, to make him appear larger than he really is. Just my thoughts.

Yea I agree with the guy who said he looks unhealthy. For some reason he looks like he would drop dead after 30 mins of cardio ... mmm.

I don't have a sheriffs badge but, I don't think this thread is for arguing the safety of steroid use. Would be nice if that was debated elsewhere, not here.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

yep its what you been told if you were told that painting your **** blue and running in circles will cure world famine would you beleive that- no dont beleive everything you are told go from first hand experiance, yes you are entitled to your opinioin and that i respect so im not going to persude you to think other wise your opinions yours as mine are mine- now i want to watch iron man.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

JakeJ16 said:


> If you read what I said properly I said....
> 
> There's also more side effects, like baldness.... :whistling:


do you preacher curl those 45kg's?(dumbbells)


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't wanna argue about it as it's only my opinion.

I admit I know very little about steroids and PCT compared to most of you, but you can't blame me for being cautious when i've been brought up to believe that steroids are exceedingly harmful.

All the sides are probably overrated, but they can still occur?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

and same goes for everyone in supernatural too


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

JakeJ16 said:


> I don't wanna argue about it as it's only my opinion.
> 
> I admit I know very little about steroids and PCT compared to most of you, but you can't blame me for being cautious when i've been brought up to believe that steroids are exceedingly harmful.
> 
> All the sides are probably overrated, but they can still occur?


 if you have existing medical conditions, ie if you are on high levels of test and have high blood pressure it prob wouldnt help you, if you are prone to going bald then it may fall out a bit quicker etc, but sensible use and you will be fine, its best to get a check up from your doctor before using if you have any doubts about your health


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

JakeJ16 said:


> I don't wanna argue about it as it's only my opinion.
> 
> *I admit I know very little about steroids and PCT compared to most of you*, but you can't blame me for being cautious when i've been brought up to believe that steroids are exceedingly harmful.
> 
> All the sides are probably overrated, but they can still occur?


This kind of $hit seriously Pi$$es me off.

Opinions are great to have when they are formed from unbiased data and experience! If you don't know $hit then learn some more and get you facts right before you make sweeping statements...


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

Lin said:


> They do..........everyone competing in a natural fed competes equally


Ok, but surely you get unnatural bb's entering natural comp's?

'Cos don't steroids only stay in the system for like 6 weeks?

So if you got a 25 year old who done roids from the age of 18, and stopped at say 23, he could then enter the natural comp and get away with it?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

JakeJ16 said:



> I don't wanna argue about it as it's only my opinion.
> 
> I admit I know very little about steroids and PCT compared to most of you, but you can't blame me for being cautious when i've been brought up to believe that steroids are exceedingly harmful.
> 
> All the sides are probably overrated, but they can still occur?


If you have history of kidney problems, heart attacks, chd, strokes .... i think it's safe to say dont do steroids, otherwise it's all good ... starting my 1st cycle when i stop gaining. Nothing too bad, just test.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

some are detectable for up to 2 years, in a lot of sports you are random drug tested


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

JakeJ16 said:


> I don't wanna argue about it as it's only my opinion.
> 
> I admit I know very little about steroids and PCT compared to most of you, but you can't blame me for being cautious when i've been brought up to believe that steroids are exceedingly harmful.
> 
> All the sides are probably overrated, but they can still occur?


 yep fair enough cant dispute that you have an opinion and you have been a casualty of media ignorance and chinese whispers and we have all been there at some point- how many people i wonder got rid or didnt get a mobile cos everyone says it gives you cancer. not withstanding there are sides which go hand in hand with abuse and with the amount you take If you abuse you loose be it alcohol, drugs whatever.


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

Kezz said:


> some are detectable for up to 2 years, in a lot of sports you are random drug tested


Ok, so what if you had an 18 year old who geared up until he was 25, then entered his first comp at 28 and it was a natural comp.... He'd get in right?


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Is that your plan?


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

hed alaso prob lose themajority of his steroid gain after comin off for a couple years so it wouldnt really mater


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

JakeJ16 said:


> Ok, so what if you had an 18 year old who geared up until he was 25, then entered his first comp at 28 and it was a natural comp.... He'd get in right?


These people are scum, and **** me off.

Why do steroids then enter a natty comp !? WTF


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks fu(ked up to me!! looks like he's just done bulking cycle after bulking cycle after bulking cycle, and then blown himself up a bit more with a bicycle pump coz he wasn't bloated enough!!

Doesn't look healthy at all imo, like he'd be out of breath getting up in the morning!

No doubt there has been many hours of hard work gone into it but does he not think a bit of cutting might be a good idea?! But, who am i to talk, if thats how he wants to look fair play to him.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

JakeJ16 said:


> Ok, so what if you had an 18 year old who geared up until he was 25, then entered his first comp at 28 and it was a natural comp.... He'd get in right?


 yes but he would be a cheat


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

This alllllways happens. He's lean as fuk! and leaner than you lb for lb!


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if Tommy Morrison, (Tommy Gunn in Rocky 5) was on roids?

I like his size, huge wide chest and broad shoulders.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Your prob right mate but it don't look like it does it! He looks fat (ish) and bloated !


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

37.5kg's dumbbells then. do you preacher curl them?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

JakeJ16 said:


> Can anyone tell me if Tommy Morrison, (Tommy Gunn in Rocky 5) was on roids?
> 
> I like his size, huge wide chest and broad shoulders.


No just synthol, or pec implants


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

Pithead said:


> 37.5kg's dumbbells then. do you preacher curl them?


What are you on about mate?


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> No just synthol, or pec implants


The one in Rocky mate....


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

JakeJ16 said:


> What are you on about mate?





JakeJ16 said:


> Does this product actually make you stronger while it's in your system?
> 
> For example, for my bicep curls I do 37.5kg x 6 x 3....
> 
> ...


i wonder do you preacher curl them?


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

Pithead said:


> i wonder do you preacher curl them?


Barbell not dumbell's....


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

JakeJ16 said:


> Barbell not dumbell's....


ok m8:thumbup1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

JakeJ16 said:


> The one in Rocky mate....


That's him, just older

You mean how he looks here?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

JakeJ16 said:


> Barbell not dumbell's....


still 45kg preacher curls are a bit much mate, focus on technique and leave the ego in the changing room.


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> That's him, just older
> 
> You mean how he looks here?


Really? Wow, looks different....

In his younger form then :lol:


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> That's him, just older
> 
> You mean how he looks here?


Yep, that would be good but with a bit more muscle and size.

Great figure though IMO.


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> still 45kg preacher curls are a bit much mate, focus on technique and leave the ego in the changing room.


Well actually I do 40kg x 6 x 5.

I can manage to do it with good form and i'm gaining well, so why lower the weight?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

JakeJ16 said:


> Well actually I do 40kg x 6 x 5.
> 
> I can manage to do it with good form and i'm gaining well, so why lower the weight?


If it aint broke, don't try to fix it has to be the worst work ethic ever 

You never know until you've tried it, you could gain more with higher reps and better form.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

This lad lives in Durban and is friends with some of my mates there and is one of my facebook buddies.... He geniunely is huge, as confirmed by some friends of mine, but I've never asked them whether they think he's as big as the photos show... I dont THINK they are fake though, as I cant see these particular people not mentioning such a thing.

Personally, I dont like his look... but cant take away from him he is fecking huge.

Heres a couple of other pics of him:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

If he were to get contest cut he'd have unbelievable vascularity!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i wonder if he is very strong, he certainly looks it


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Yeah i know of him. My local IFBB pro Johnny Stewart and Lee productions are sponsering him and should bring him state wise this coming year if he does i will make sure to go and see him and snap some less dubious pics.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Half man-half beast

I wonder if he is natural?


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

He is very big. But are you sure it's not plasticine onplants?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah he does look a bit wallace and gromit-y in some of those pics:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

iron head case said:


> I wonder if he is natural?


 Probably is mate.

Being massive is one thing doing well on stage is another.

I would love to be that big minus raging blood pressure and possible organ failure that would probably happen just by being that weight for me. :lol:


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Do you think he drinks a lot of shakes?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

atv least 2 mass gainers and some creatine a day


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

What brand?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

CNP i recon


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

iron head case said:


> What brand?


 Probably some rubbish think what he would look like if he drunk CNP just like you buddy:thumbup1:

^^^bloody beat me to it LOL


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

he also reminds me of marcus ruhl, but marcus ruhl looked better. much better. i think the next guy to make a huge impact on the ifbb ranks will be zack khan. as big as this guy but much more pleasin to the eye. i have no idea how to embed pics but if sum1 could post a pic of a offseason zack against one of the previous pics of this guy i think people will get an idea of what im talkin about.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Kezz said:


> CNP i recon


 :lol:

maybe he just has good genetics


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

iron head case said:


> :lol:
> 
> maybe he just has good genetics


Its all the biltong and bunny chow.....


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

I think it would be good if there were two sections to a bodybuilding competition, a pure mass, big f*ckoff monster size as big as you can f*ckin get category and a pure symmetry/aesthetically pleasing category.

But then I don't know a lot about competitions, I am fairly new to this, this may already happen? well, I know it doesn't in the Olympia as that is one single contest. (I hope that's correct ..) Just more random thoughts ...

Nice to see the discussion back on topic as well :bounce:

EDIT: A full size full resolution digital photo uploaded somewhere, would be a lot easier to tell if it was changed in such a way. The picture would need to be taken in really good lighting conditions mind you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Here you go n987.....

Here is one of Khan that I believe is offseason(Guy in photo next to him).... I am not sure how close he is to the stage in the bottom photo. I am still interested in the few posters who have said they think Guy will be unbeatable on stage when conditioned??? Unbeatable against who?? Certainly not any of the top pros...


----------



## AAZ (Dec 7, 2008)

This Zack Khan looks much better than the South African guy.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

has he competed? being big is not everything just look at Victor Richards huge huge Bodybuilder but did nothing in the Pro ranks....


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> has he competed? being big is not everything just look at Victor Richards huge huge Bodybuilder but did nothing in the Pro ranks....


I couldnt find any record of him competing Paul..... and I agree with you


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

Would I be correct in saying that one thing this man does have is potential?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> has he competed? being big is not everything just look at Victor Richards huge huge Bodybuilder but did nothing in the Pro ranks....


 He has not Paul.

Like i said earlier he has got the attention of Lee Productions(they manage a few of the big boys like Trey Brewer and are pretty much located in my local gym) i am sure he will do great with guest posing ext but lets be honest he is not Marcus Ruhl neither size wise or shape wise (and thats pretty harsh thing to say about any one lol)

He has been the "rage" for quite a while on American boards.


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

victor richards chose to never do anything in the pro ranks. cant see this guy making it big on the stage, but i think he will make a good living out of the sport. look at the attention hes gettin.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

JakeJ16 said:


> Yeah but they can cause heart and kidney failure, higher risk of cancer etc etc.....


you are fukcing joking right??

here are a list of side effects for aspirin...


irritation of the stomach or intestines,

indigestion, and

nausea.

worsening of asthma by causing narrowing of airways,

allergic reactions,

vomiting (sickness),

inflammation of the stomach,

bleeding in the stomach, and

bruising.


Another possible side effect of taking low dose aspirin is hemorrhagic stroke (bleeding in the brain), but this is very rare.

you will find every drug has side effects if abused...



JakeJ16 said:


> If they were safe, everyone would be taking them


what like smoking ?? because that is real safe ain't it??



JakeJ16 said:


> I don't wanna argue about it as it's only my opinion.
> 
> I admit I know very little about steroids and PCT compared to most of you, but you can't blame me for being cautious when i've been brought up to believe that steroids are exceedingly harmful.
> 
> All the sides are probably overrated, but they can still occur?


having an opinion is not a bad thing but having an uninformed opinion is please don't spout off when you know very very little about what you are talking about.....



LloydOfGrimsby said:


> If he were to get contest cut he'd have unbelievable vascularity!


not necessarily as being vascular off season does not mean you will be onstage...



n987 said:


> victor Richards chose to never do anything in the pro ranks. cant see this guy making it big on the stage, but i think he will make a good living out of the sport. look at the attention hes gettin.


Victor did nothing as a pro because he could not diet to the same standard of the others i very much doubt this was something he choose to do.....just because you are big off season does not mean you will be a great Bodybuilder onstage....


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Steroids are safe if you use them, but not if you abuse them.

Thats a general motto for the steroids isnt it ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> Steroids are safe if you use them, but not if you abuse them.
> 
> Thats a general motto for the steroids isnt it ?


 What is use what is abuse.

How did this thread turn to this old pathetic convo?

I love how people who have no idea about training let alone diet have the strongest opinions about steriods.

Steriods are not good for you BUT neither is drinking, smoking and eating pretty much every food that the lazy common man eats.

Every insecure person wants to look down on some one ,Jake you better never tell a strict vegan about your life style or you will get an earfull. :lol:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Con said:


> What is use what is abuse.
> 
> How did this thread turn to this old pathetic convo?
> 
> ...


Not actually true, there have been some good studies showing that low test is bad for you, so as you age taking the dreaded "Steroids" can actually be of benefit to your health mg:



And what equals abuse is a very good question and one with no answer.

People should definitely stay quite on subjects they have no clue about.

You would not find me offering advice on how to fix your car, as I have no f*cking idea about cars except how to drive them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Nytol said:


> Not actually true, there have been some good studies showing that low test is bad for you, so as you age taking the dreaded "Steroids" can actually be of benefit to your health mg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 PMSL, damn showed up again :lol:

Ok rephrasing it, high doses of gear for a young man with healthy test levels is not healthy.

In reality steriods do very little to your body, yes LDL increases but that is about it, blood pressure increases are mainly due to sub par diets(i am the first to admit to that:whistling and overly heavy body weight.

The great thing about this board is there is normally or at least there used to be no stupid opinions being thrown around by know nothing fools, now i have been noticing a large increase in such discussions which is a pity because i would not like to see this board drop to the level of an american board....


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Con said:


> and overly heavy body weight.


To me that is the biggest danger, but is not actually to do with the compound but the extra size you gain, it is not healthy to be 280lbs, regardless of how lean you are, eating less prolongs life in animal trials, so it stands to reason that eating more and stressing your system with the extra food, may have the opposite effect?

Luckily I am a light weight, so I shall live long


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Con said:


> The great thing about this board is there is normally or at least there used to be no stupid opinions being thrown around by know nothing fools, now i have been noticing a large increase in such discussions which is a pity because i would not like to see this board drop to the level of an american board....


Personally I think if you don't know that much on a subject then you should not be throwing your opinions around, especially if it is just what you have heard. I don't know that much about steroids, the only thing I do definately know about them is that I certainly am not ready for them:lol:. I too have seen people shouting their opinions about and spilling out media-induced/chinese whisper rubbish on the subject of steroids. I am just sitting back reading what the more intelligent members post about them so I can slowly but surely learn about and understand steroids. Until you are quite sure of something then there is no need for people to post "facts" which are actually false.


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

Victor did nothing as a pro because he could not diet to the same standard of the others i very much doubt this was something he choose to do.....just because you are big off season does not mean you will be a great Bodybuilder onstage....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

JakeJ16 said:


> Yeah but they can cause heart and kidney failure, higher risk of cancer etc etc....
> 
> If they were safe, everyone would be taking them.





JakeJ16 said:


> Yeah but it's not just that is it?
> 
> There's also a load more side effects like....
> 
> ...


try reading a proper study instead of listening to your mate....

here is one to start with...

Appl. Physiol. Nutr. Metab. 21(6): 421-440 (1996) | doi:10.1139/h96-038 | © 1996 NRC Canada

Androgen Use by Athletes: A Reevaluation of the Health Risks

Chris Street, Jose Antonio, and David Cudlipp

Abstract: It has been estimated that 1 to 3 million male and female athletes in the United States have used androgens. Androgen use has been associated with liver dysfunction, altered blood lipids, infertility, musculotendinous injury, and psychological abnormalities. Although androgens have been available to athletes for over 50 years, there is little evidence to show that their use will cause any long-term detriment; furthermore, the use of moderate doses of androgens results in side effects that are largely benign and reversible. It is our contention that the incidence of serious health problems associated with the use of androgens by athletes has been overstated.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Nytol said:


> To me that is the biggest danger, but is not actually to do with the compound but the extra size you gain, it is not healthy to be 280lbs, regardless of how lean you are, eating less prolongs life in animal trials, so it stands to reason that eating more and stressing your system with the extra food, may have the opposite effect?
> 
> Luckily I am a light weight, so I shall live long


Out of interest how much do you actually weigh mate?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Out of interest how much do you actually weigh mate?


About 240lbs (at 6'1), does not really vary much unless I get ill and drop loads, I went up to 260lb once, felt too heavy, then dieted back down.

Since then I have pretty much weighed the same, but look a bit better over time, bit leaner, bit bigger.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I can say that I use gear, and I have had my share of times I went to the doc in association of.

Mostly blood pressure though.

Let us not forget the second leading cause of kidney failure behind diabetese is high blood pressure.

I have seen first hand the lowering of HDL's and the increasing of LDL's and triglycerides, now it is more predominant with orals than injectables. Actually I never saw my liver enzymes spike on orals.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Seems some people come on board to slag of naturals and some people just come on board to make assumptions about people who the assume are using and both types of peope dont know what their talking about.Back to thread,the dude is huge but lets see what happens when he steps on stage or if he competes with somebody just as big .To quote mr core condition condition is the key.Unless your in the medical field nobody truely knows the affects of gear and a docter told me that natural or not dieting the way I do (the way bodybuilders do) is not healthy.Just my view.Ps arms are massive on that dude imagine if he was in proportion.Any leg shots.

Lets see him on stage.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

> big mean fvcker


big and bigger does not equal mean.


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

reminds me of vic richards only white. With Dexter Mr O I am not sure it 's his time to shine.He s holding lots of water and that waist is too much IMO


----------



## josh-e-boy (Dec 29, 2008)

**EDIT - Start your own thread in the correct section, do noy hijack other members threads**


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)




----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

pecman said:


>


exactly


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

big guy


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

pecman said:


>


good point, well made :rockon:


----------



## BobBB (Nov 24, 2005)

I am interested in how you think he looks and could perform at BB. I guess we all take it for granted that he may use some help!


----------



## Marius Dohne (Dec 6, 2008)

I know Guy personally he is a very good mate. We both live in Durban and he is the real deal... Might be going to the states in May (I think) to guest pose at the Jr. USA`s... but as far as I know its not yet confirmed!!! He is one of Lee Promotions Athletes.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BobBB said:


> I am interested in how you think he looks and could perform at BB. I guess we all take it for granted that he may use some help!


how he will do will depend on how he copes with the diet by that i mainly mean how is head copes with losing weight and size believe me a know a few big guys who cannot handle it....


----------



## METAL (Sep 14, 2008)

ok, we don't know how he will cope with a diet, but it seems a tad unfair to assume he won't be able to do it. In the mean time, i think the guy should be commended for packing on that much muscle. Not just anyone can do that! I appreciate some people don't find his physique appealing, but he's damn impressive!

Marius, do you have any pics of the 2 of you together? It would be good to see him next to another really big guy just to give some perspective. Also, is he as strong as he looks!? As previously commented, the guy looks like he lifts houses!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

who has said he won't be able to diet?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Andrikos said:


> reminds me of vic richards only white. With Dexter Mr O I am not sure it 's his time to shine.*He s holding lots of water* and that waist is too much IMO


ITS HIS FUKING OFFSEASON!!!!!! ffs holding to much water?!?!?!?! he is probably leaner and holding less water than you bud.

this thread is startling,the amount of arrogant,misinformed,uneducated opinioned,loud mouthed know all about fuk all people posting is simply dumbfounding.

i'm also seriously beginning to think people are losing the ability to read posts properly before replying to them,is there an 'ignorant [email protected]' bug going about or something?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

weeman said:


> ITS HIS FUKING OFFSEASON!!!!!! ffs holding to much water?!?!?!?! he is probably leaner and holding less water than you bud.
> 
> this thread is startling,the amount of arrogant,misinformed,uneducated opinioned,loud mouthed know all about fuk all people posting is simply dumbfounding.
> 
> i'm also seriously beginning to think people are losing the ability to read posts properly before replying to them,is there an 'ignorant [email protected]' bug going about or something?


 Compared to the American boards it is actually rather tame.

You have to chuckle at the comments a person recieves once he is so developed that the internet warriors can not kid them selfs any more by telling them self "if i took as much as him i would look even better than him"

Best comment about him that i have read is regarding the alleged trust fund he lives on in order to just train and take copious amounts of drugs to look like that.

I think he looks bloody awesome and if hes going to the Jr nats i will be there, but if i meet him i will act unimpressed and say "i have a friend thats bigger than you but your doing well":thumb:


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

Con said:


> I think he looks bloody awesome and if hes going to the Jr nats i will be there, but if i meet him i will act unimpressed and say "i have a friend thats bigger than you but your doing well":thumb:


 :thumb :IS YOUR FRIEND 19STONE ASWELL

dito i think he looks fantastic and in the 3rd pic is that eddie abbew he is with if so then he is a monster because eddie is huge.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

weeman said:


> ITS HIS FUKING OFFSEASON!!!!!! ffs holding to much water?!?!?!?! he is probably leaner and holding less water than you bud.
> 
> this thread is startling,the amount of arrogant,misinformed,uneducated opinioned,loud mouthed know all about fuk all people posting is simply dumbfounding.
> 
> i'm also seriously beginning to think people are losing the ability to read posts properly before replying to them,is there an 'ignorant [email protected]' bug going about or something?


Wont say as much as mr weeman said but what are you going on about.Who's holding water!!!!!! and dexter's time to shine why not could be victors but I dont get where your coming from.The dud originally posted is massive and vascular not complete but thats from pics and there are no leg shots.As somebody says lets see the finished article on stage...as there are plenty of people who are big its what the package and condition is like ON THE STAGE.


----------



## photoroger (Apr 8, 2007)

He has a spectacular physique. But i think he is rather overloaded with muscle,what would he look like, reversed-morphed to a smaller mass. Maybe when he is dieted he will look better.The gaps between the muscles are as important as the bumps of muscle.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

photoroger said:


> He has a spectacular physique. But i think he is rather overloaded with muscle,what would he look like, reversed-morphed to a smaller mass. Maybe when he is dieted he will look better.The gaps between the muscles are as important as the bumps of muscle.


PLEASE EXPLAIN "reveresed morphed" and "bumps of muscle" is this a photography term or a bodybuilding term. As stated already OFF SEASON and there are no pics of his legs.Also as a junior if that is correct in off season state thats amazing.Not a look i like but he looks damn good.


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

If his quads are 31'' as someone posted in his stats, he's BADLY out of proportion. I should know, lol, mine are 31'' and badly out of proportion but im 6ft3ins and not 5ft9ins I guess. Still sounds low though with his stats.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

ok

*on topic*

he's huge and its impressive, but its not to my taste. Id like to see him on season to be a better judge. Simply because despite the fact he's leaner then i am if he had a shirt on id assume he was fat. But then off season id say the same about lee priest.

*off topic*

steroids are the same as any drug used correctly and in moderation there as safe as anything else.

I mean we have to be serious here, sunlight gives you cancer.

Take red wine 1 glass a day will lower the chance of heart problems but increase the chance of cancer.

*Everything is both good and bad for you, were designed to die, get over it.*


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

**** me hes big. i wouldnt mind being that big


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

he is like a rock ..but toooo big hes been hitting the juice a lil too much if you ask me ... i wudnt want that physique at all


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

dont worry you wont get his physique


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

pic of his legs:

http://forum.ronnie.cz/images/uploads/img_1222701467_2.jpg


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

good lol reason been i dont fill myself full of crap


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

mcdonalds? what we talking?


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

hes obviously been abusing the old juice hes gone waaay too big

i aint tryna start a argument and im leaving my reply as this now


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

no doubt he is big ..but I didn't like him ...not that I can ever be that big but I am more on aesthetic side like Frank Zane ..any of his pic after cut


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Dandy-uk said:


> hes obviously been abusing the old juice hes gone waaay too big
> 
> i aint tryna start a argument and im leaving my reply as this now


why? he might use lower amounts and just be a freak?


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

regardless if he is a freak or not i think hes gone to far and ifhis genetics were that amazing in the first place he shud not of been juicin it


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

The guy is amazing end of story, no matter how much gear he takes or what, alot of young men hammer grams of gear into their system, it doesnt produce miracles, that guy has obviously trained,ate, and rested very well day in day out and repped the rewards.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

brickhoused said:


> The guy is amazing end of story, no matter how much gear he takes or what, alot of young men hammer grams of gear into their system, it doesnt produce miracles, that guy has obviously trained,ate, and rested very well day in day out and repped the rewards.


well put. head over into the steroid section and i bet you will see people a quarter of his size using more or similar


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

The guy is packing some serious muscle but just ain't to pleasing on the eye


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

I dont like his physique...something just doesnt look right to me....Too blocky all round IMO


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

Blast from the past ...but someone posted up about this guy on FB ive never heard or seen him before ...where did he go lol it's only 6 years old this thread lol


----------

